# Protective Gear for young kids



## Rrombus (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi 

I'm hoping for some advice from other parents with little shredders on how to best protect them as they get better and want to go bigger.

My 6 year old rode 25+ days last year, absolutely loved it. Started playing in the beginner park near the end of the season, some small jumps and boxes. He absolutely loves it, but being on the ice coast our conditions are often not very forgiving for the numerous falls he takes. So my question is for parents that have bought protective gear, particularly tailbone/ass pads and/or wrist protection, what worked or didn't work for you? Any brands/products to recommend for a 50lb stick of 6 year old?

Any other advice on protecting my boys while they try to break themselves would definitely be appreciated! I taught him myself, but he'll definitely get some proper coaching this year while I teach my younger son which will also help. I know the risks can't be removed and I won't hold them back from going big, but anything I can do to reduce the pain or potential damage on some of the falls will definitely make encouraging them to try again much easier!

Thanks
Rrombus


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Put your kids into a tumbling class. They'll learn how to properly fall and minimize the damage they do to themselves. At the ages they're at this will teach them habits that will help them through the rest of their life. 

Don't bother with wrist guards. What companies don't tell you is that it protects the wrist, but it ups the chances of breaking the forearm as the pressure is distributed up the arm. 

If you can find some ass pads that are the slip on variety that cover the tail bone/hip go for it but for a kid that size that's going to be hard.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Rrombus said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm hoping for some advice from other parents with little shredders on how to best protect them as they get better and want to go bigger.
> 
> ...


howdy

there are plenty of things you can use for kids.
I am glad you are thinking ahead, as It is important to ensure they hve fun safely.

for my son who is 11 now and all of about 75 lbs. we used a combintion of things.

helmet of course
then add burton impact shorts they come in 2 styles, one is compression style underwear with pads, the other is more like a bathing suit. he prefers the latter.
you cn also find under armor 5 pad football compression pants. they are like practice pants but underwear. ensure it has tailbone pad

You can also find demon snow youth gear but this is more expensive.

for the upper body there are many football compression shirts available
they re costly but look on ebay for used if that is an issue.
look for the 5 pad, make sure that it has rib and spine protection
they come in many styles, vests, short and long sleeve.

you can add soft knee and elbo guards, depends on the kid, my son doesn't like the loss of flex with them.

gloves -- level gloves help, but are bulky nd as BA stated not sure how helpful they really are


as for other advice

Coaching is good, I try to make kid get t least one lesson on park a year.
this year he is going to join a freestyle competition team so he will get weekly coaching. (woodward is great for summer)

Let kid learn at his own pace. Fear is the toughest bit, so if you can instill confidence in your kids when they are riding and doing tricks, it will help them push to the next level.
gopro or other device is good for reviewing their tricks, to see where things went wrong or right.

hopefully this is helpful


PM me if you need more specifics


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

6 may be a little hard. I think it's pre peewee football age, though maybe if he's big for his age. Give it a month and all the peewee stuff will start going on sale at Dicks, etc.

Perhaps look into hockey geared stuff. I think they start them that young.?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

You can try the practice pants
they come in size xs
http://www.amazon.com/Schutt-Youth-Padded-Football-Pants/dp/B004EIMMAU
though they may not flex as well for boarding. I suggested using these for my son. but he says they are fine for him for football, but he would not wear them under snow pants


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> gloves -- level gloves help, but are bulky nd as BA stated not sure how helpful they really are


I think level gloves are the only good protection for the wrist.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't bother with wrist guards. What companies don't tell you is that it protects the wrist, but it ups the chances of breaking the forearm as the pressure is distributed up the arm.


I'm afraid this is a fallacy.
I've posted this link before in regard to this issue, but a reminder may be in order:

Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> I'm afraid this is a fallacy.
> I've posted this link before in regard to this issue, but a reminder may be in order:
> 
> Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


+1
With GreyDragon.. Wearing Level Gloves has helped my right wrist from continued injury. 


Amazon.com : SnowDog Super "Slip Fusion" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 4 oz : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Rrombus (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks all, seems I'm on the right track in many ways.

Both boys are in a 'Trampoline and Tumbling' program this fall. Oldest will get at least one day of proper coaching this year, maybe more while I get the younger started.

I will be doing wrist protection, more for the aim of preventing the mild sprains and regular pain than the catastrophic and I'm reasonably versed on the research including the great article GD linked. I'd be interested to see more comparison research between rigid vs 'absorbing' type protection in this regard. I will definitely be purchasing Level or something else in the latter category.

Shorts seems just a question of whatever i can find that will fit his tiny frame. With limited local availability to try stuff on this should be fun...

Question for LarryT specifically if you are still watching this.
Upper body? This wasn't something that was really on my list currently. Given your sons experience it is something you would recommend? Watching a few videos of young rippers I see some with a weird almost turtle shell external spine/back protector and wondered about it. More info on the value you see for upper body stuff from your experience would be appreciated! Has it prevented anything? Your son still wants to wear it?
And what size burton does your 75lb boy wear? Curious how small the xs really is.

Thanks again!
Rrombus


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Make your own shorts. Get some cheap spandex material shorts that fit and some dense foam (memory foam preferred) and google some crash pad shorts and cut the foam in shapes that complement movement and put them in place while on your kid, mark where they are and then remove and put a few stitches in them to keep the foam in place. Once he/she gets efficient at riding they won't wear butt pads anymore.

If you're resourceful it shouldn't cost you but the price of the shorts if you don't already have a pair for him.


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

I have some padded compression shorts that I wear that do the job pretty well (they weren't very expensive, (came from China)). I also use some Dakine wrist guards.

Beyond padded shorts and wrist guards, the only thing I can think of are kneepads for those forward falls onto ice. Oh, and a helmet of course.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Rrombus said:


> Thanks all, seems I'm on the right track in many ways.
> 
> Both boys are in a 'Trampoline and Tumbling' program this fall. Oldest will get at least one day of proper coaching this year, maybe more while I get the younger started.
> 
> ...


As for upper body. Go to you tube and watch some of my videos of him. Larrytbull_snowboarding is my channel. Videos Re not of great quality. But you will see one jump where he popped way to high and bailed. Without 
Spine protection he would've been really sore and possibly hurt. He also banged a few ribs on rails. The pads pretty much protected them. Really depends on how aggressive your son rides. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. He is not allowed in park without full pads

My son wears the medium Burton shorts. The large we way too large, he is really skinny unlike his dad


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So is there really any difference between the football and snowboard impact shorts? They both seem to protect the same areas, and both claim comfort and movability as big selling points. By pure volume sold I would think the football ones have put more r&d.

Are they really the same, just marketed by different companies?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> So is there really any difference between the football and snowboard impact shorts? They both seem to protect the same areas, and both claim comfort and movability as big selling points. By pure volume sold I would think the football ones have put more r&d.
> 
> Are they really the same, just marketed by different companies?


the compression shorts are pretty close to the same, the burton red Bathing suit style has removable pads for washing, they are a little harder










The demon ones also are more specific to boarding, and they use d30
on some models


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, the removable part I kind of like and might be worth the extra scratch.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Ok, the removable part I kind of like and might be worth the extra scratch.


you can find them pretty cheap on ebay around $25 retail was around $75


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> you can find them pretty cheap on ebay around $25 retail was around $75


What I find strange is the only place I can see those Red by Burton swim suite style seems to be ebay. I can't seem to find any other info on them.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> What I find strange is the only place I can see those Red by Burton swim suite style seems to be ebay. I can't seem to find any other info on them.


they were discontinued in favor of the compression style


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> they were discontinued in favor of the compression style


Ah ok. I'm thinking compression may be better. He's on the slim side and I worry a bit about them not being where they should when needed most.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Ah ok. I'm thinking compression may be better. He's on the slim side and I worry a bit about them not being where they should when needed most.


the compression work better, but when it's time to hit the mens room, they are a pain in the butt, to go through the layers, really depends on whether you like boxers or not


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> the compression work better, but when it's time to hit the mens room, they are a pain in the butt, to go through the layers, really depends on whether you like boxers or not


Bah, I'm torn. While I think the compression are better he'd like the boxers better I think and the lodge we tend to go to is a total pit with no place to really change if you want to avoid what looks like a piss covered floor.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm big on layers, wrist guard protection, & tailbone....


----------

